# Problem mit CyanogenMOD 10.1 auf dem Galaxy S Plus



## Poempel (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe versucht auf dem Samsung Galaxy S Plus eines Kumpels CM 10.1 mithilfe dieser Anleitung zu installieren. Nachdem ich die Anleitung exakt befolgt hatte startete das Handy jedoch nur in das Recovery Menü. Danach versuchte ich dann dieser Anleitung zu folgen. Nun kommt beim Starten nach dem Samsung Logo nur noch das Symbol mit dem Handy, einem Dreieck mit Ausrufezeichen und einem PC. Den Download Modus kann man aber noch erreichen.

Da der Download Modus noch erreichbar ist nehme ich an, dass ich es noch nicht vollkommen versaut habe. Wie bekomme ich jetzt wieder die Originale Android Version 2.3.6 oder noch besser den CM 10.1 zum laufen?

Ich hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juli 2013)

Nach deiner Beschreibung ist wieder das stock recovery drauf.
Wenn das Smartphone bootet siehst du ein offenes Schloss-Symbol?
Wenn ja, dann ist es gerootet und du muss nur noch einen "CUSTOM-Recovery" flashen 

Mein Tipp Clockwork mod ;)

Laut XDA devolper gibts vereinzelt fälle von bootlops bei clockwork mod, nimm dann lieber TWRP in der 2.2.1 version!

Hier zu ein paar Links :
Easy ROOT/UNROOT from Recovery Mode - xda-developers
Samsung Galaxy S Plus/GT-I9001 - XDA-Developers


----------



## Poempel (8. Juli 2013)

TWRP 2.2.1 hatte ich drauf. In das Recovery Menu komme ich garnicht mehr. Ein offenes Schloss ist nicht zu sehen - nur das, was ich beschrieben habe.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juli 2013)

Dann geh nach dem XDA easy root link vor 
Easy ROOT/UNROOT from Recovery Mode - xda-developers
Funkt die USB-Verbindung noch ? (PC)


----------



## Unbr3akable (8. Juli 2013)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Dann geh nach dem XDA easy root link vor
> Easy ROOT/UNROOT from Recovery Mode - xda-developers
> Funkt die USB-Verbindung noch ? (PC)


 
Du verstehst glaube ich nicht ganz was er möchte.

Da ich das SGS+ habe und alle mögliches Zeug damit gemacht habe, helfe ich dir morgen dabei.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2013)

Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Du verstehst glaube ich nicht ganz was er möchte.
> 
> Da ich das SGS+ habe und alle mögliches Zeug damit gemacht habe, helfe ich dir morgen dabei.


 
Ich hab selbst ein gerootetes Nexus S  mit haufn an mods rennen!
Er hatte ja schon ein recovery drauf, was er nun hat ist das Stock recovery.

Er muss es nur rooten, recovery seiner wahl installieren und ein ROM wählen welches recht stabil ist, zb das neu cm.10.1er


----------



## Poempel (9. Juli 2013)

Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Du verstehst glaube ich nicht ganz was er möchte.
> 
> Da ich das SGS+ habe und alle mögliches Zeug damit gemacht habe, helfe ich dir morgen dabei.



Das glaube ich auch. Ein root ist soweit ich weiß nicht unbedingt nötig und darum geht es auch gerade nicht. Ich will überhaupt erstmal wieder ein Android zum laufen bringen. 

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt folgendes hin bekommen: Ich habe das originale Android 2.3.6 wieder geflasht. IMEI und sogar die Fotos auf dem internen Speicher sind noch vorhanden... zum Glück 

Die originale Recovery ist wieder drauf.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich war der fixen Annahme ,dass du ein Custom rom drauf haben wolltest deswegen der Root LINK & Tipp.(Zurück aufs stock kann man ja immer noch wenn es wirklich nicht will, aber zuerst testet man alle möglichen Schritte aus)
Wozu geht man wieder zum stock androide wenn man sich eh schon die Mühe gemacht hat und sich in die Materie eingelesen hat? Jedes Custom rom ist besser als ein Stock JB, allein die Speicherverwaltung ist total inefizient!(STOCK 4.x.x)

Afirewall+, Openpdroide, SuperchargerV6 für alle dies Drei dringe sind zwingen Root notwendig  Glaubs mir android wird erst als Root "benutzbar" 

Grüße Razzor


----------



## Poempel (9. Juli 2013)

Habs nun doch auf eigene Faust probiert. Und das jetzt doch mit Erfolg. Root hab ich jetzt auch - das brauchte ich sowieso um ein Backup von der IMEI zu machen. CyanogenMod 10.1 läuft eigentlich wirklich gut auf dem SGS Plus.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2013)

Falls dich interessiert, gutes Rammanagment bringt bei linux immens viel !
Da Android ja ein optimiertes "CUSTOM" LINUX ist kann man da paar tricks anwenden.

Unter Leistung --> Speicherverwaltung zram auf 26% hoch setzten, Freigabe von Ressourcen anklicken, KSM aktivieren!
Spätesten nach mehereren apps wird man einen erhöten Perfomancschub sehen!
(Falls man die Leistungeinstellung nicht sieht, gehe zu Über das Telefon und build-Nummer mehrmals anklicken ))

Um noch den letzen tick aus den teil raus zu bekommen, kann man noch das Supercharger script V6 aufrufen, wenn interesse besteht, schreib ich dir ein kleines TUT hier rein 

Für den Datenschutz kann man Opendroide/Openpdroide sehr empfehlen!(Auch hier wenn Interesse besteht kommt ein TUT)

Grüße Razzor


----------



## Poempel (9. Juli 2013)

SuperCharger V6 klingt interessant 

Ansonsten läuft der CM schon recht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juli 2013)

Poempel schrieb:


> SuperCharger V6 klingt interessant
> 
> Ansonsten läuft der CM schon recht zufriedenstellend.


 
INFOS zu Supercharger V6 :

LINK: 

[V6BD63457]Hey,Hey,Baby,SuperCharge Your Way,Watch Your Launcher Rip, Lags Keep Away! - xda-developers

Lade dir dort das update 8er script runter.
Da du ja schon CM.10.1.0 oben hats ist die Busybox schon oben (Aja mach unbedingt das update auf 10.1.1 - der masterkey bug wurde da behoben)
Wenn die busybox offen ist einmal root rechte erlangen, mit --> su
Anschließen den Pfad eintippen wo das Script ist. In meinem Falle --> sh /storage/sdcard0/v6.sh.pdf und enter 
Dann einfach dem Script folgen ........

Grüße Razzor


----------

